# Intel announces next-generation Atom CPU



## bhushan2k (Dec 21, 2009)

Today, Intel has announced its next generation Intel Atom processor officially on Intel’s press site. While promising to improve performance, Intel has also given a guarantee that it will save battery life with a noticeable difference. This new Atom N450 was codenamed as Pine Trail previously. This CPU packs Intel’s new Atom N450 processor and Intel NM10 Express Chipset with integrated memory controller built-in. Built on 45nm fabrication process technology, Intel Atom N450 runs on 1.66 GHz processing speed.

*READ THE ENTIRE ARTICLE*


----------

